# question about portsnap or cvsup



## skoinga (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi,

on my FreeBSD box, I've used initially portsnap to keep update the ports tree.
After, I've used for a while csup.
I've read in this forum that "mixing" the use of portsnap and csvup isn't good; so now I want to continue only with portsnap (which is better.. right?).
How can I "reset" the ports tree and start using only portsnap correctly?
Thankyou


----------



## phoenix (Jun 15, 2010)

```
# rm -rf /usr/ports/*
# portsnap fetch extract
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 15, 2010)

Probably just starting as if it were the first time you used portsnap is sufficient.
`# portsnap fetch extract`

Then just do the updates with `# portsnap fetch update` as usual.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jun 16, 2010)

skoinga said:
			
		

> I've read in this forum that "mixing" the use of portsnap and csvup isn't good; so now I want to continue only with portsnap (which is better.. right?).



Not necessarily. There isn't really a "better" tool. Just personal preference.


----------

